# Boat hardtop frame support spacers



## thomb (Apr 26, 2021)

Nothing special, these lift the aft supports for the hardtop frame so taller crew members don't bonk their head. Needed a slight angle on one face to sit flush. Originally these were going to be teak (turned out I didn't have enough) and weather conspired to prevent bottom paint removal so spent better part of half a day on these. Goodly amount of that figuring out what angle and how I'm going to hold the part. I've never machined an angle. Eventually I punted...aligned the 3 jaw on the rotary table so one jaw was perpendicular to the bolt holes and put a shim on that jaw, and carefully nibbled away with a flycutter till it finally cut all the way across.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 26, 2021)

Bertram?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm thinking a GW.


----------



## thomb (Apr 26, 2021)

24' Blackfin


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice! What has it got for power?


----------



## thomb (Apr 27, 2021)

Single inboard Mercruiser 255 (GM  350). Probably original to the hull (1977 vintage).  I think back then Satan worked as an engineer for them before taking his current job.  I've donated my share of blood; cut and bent several perfectly good wrenches... This season added an electric fuel pump, unforeseen benefits: massive improvement in access to raw water pump, and noticeably quieter! Rewired too, which also improved access to a few hoses and fixed some gremlins.

She's no speed demon - cruises about 15 knots - tops out at 26.  But I can make that speed nearly all conditions that I'm willing to go out in, and drink a cup of coffee without spilling it.  While every project battles to the last, she really is an awesome boat. I dream of hitting Powerball and handing it off to boatyard with a blank check : )  Would love to see what a Yanmar 4LV250 would do....


----------



## Aukai (Apr 27, 2021)

Go twin 4 cyl diesel, I wish they had more beam, it's a nice hull. My hull was 8' 11" at the transom, and 9' 6" at the cab, and trailered.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 27, 2021)

thomb said:


> Single inboard Mercruiser 255 (GM  350). Probably original to the hull (1977 vintage).  I think back then Satan worked as an engineer for them before taking his current job.  I've donated my share of blood; cut and bent several perfectly good wrenches... This season added an electric fuel pump, unforeseen benefits: massive improvement in access to raw water pump, and noticeably quieter! Rewired too, which also improved access to a few hoses and fixed some gremlins.
> 
> She's no speed demon - cruises about 15 knots - tops out at 26.  But I can make that speed nearly all conditions that I'm willing to go out in, and drink a cup of coffee without spilling it.  While every project battles to the last, she really is an awesome boat. I dream of hitting Powerball and handing it off to boatyard with a blank check : )  Would love to see what a Yanmar 4LV250 would do....


I completely understand how one can become so attached to a boat that has seen its share of use, but has been very good to you for many years of service. I have a 26' Chris Craft Scorpion that I have had since 2004. It was repowered just before I had purchased it. Right now I am dealing with a carborator issue and was dealing with water infiltration most of last season. My manifolds and risers lasted 16 years! So, I don't think that they owed me anything. I hope to have these issues resolved this year. My 3 kids were basically raised on this boat, and always tell me that that they had a great childhood. It's so easy to become attached to something that has been so good to you.
And as for the nay sayers that say that a boat is just a hole that you throw money into, they are the ones who rely on others for their knowledge and services to keep their boats alive.
I hope that you have a great season this year!

John J.

Btw, I can be spotted in my boat in the waters in and around, The North Shore, Cape Cod, Long Island Sound, Lake Winnipesaukee, and Lake Quinsigamond, all summer.


----------



## thomb (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks! You too!  May be a bit far afield for you, but I had my Quadrajet overhauled by Hobbs Carburetor Shop, Pelham NH last year. Great guy to work with and it came back looking and functioning like brand new.


----------

